# 4/10 New Orleans Hornets - Portland Trail Blazers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Sunday, April 10th, 7:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *

























*(18 - 57) * 
**
----------

*(24 - 51)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10













*Portland Trail Blazers Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Sebastian Telfair #31 
Damon Stoudamire #3 
*Frontcourt:*
Ruben Patterson #21 
Shareef Abdur-Rahim #33 
Joel Przybilla #10
*Key Subs:*






















Darius Miles #23 | Travis Outlaw #25 | Viktor Khryapa #38





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Damon Stoudamire #3*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Portland has lost many games now in a row, a win is possible!

My prediction:
Hornets 101
-
Blazers 95

like in every game 250 uCash points for the prediction game winner!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*ONE NIGHT ONLY PROMOTION!!!*​
*For tonight only, for the game against the Portland Trail Blazers, if the game thread goes over 30 posts, then every bbb.net user will receive 100 uCash points for every post he/she makes thereafter. This is unlimited, so if you make 10 posts after the game thread goes over 30, you get 1000 uCash.

Sounds good?


Please, no post padding or spamming. The discussion has to be about the game. I reserve the right to disqualify any post I think does not add to the conversation.*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 97
Blazers 92


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Hornets 98
Blazers 95


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets:98
Blazers:95


GO HORNETS :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hornets 93
Blazers 90


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets-86
blazers-82


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

one more time Dickau against one of his former teams, the blazers have been playing bad lately, a win is probable IMO

Hornets 96
Blazers 91


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hornets 97
Blazers 91

Damon will be questionable for this game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Blazers have been playing bad. This should be a good game though.
99-93 Hornets.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Hornets 97
> Blazers 91
> 
> Damon will be questionable for this game.


This would be good news for the Hornets, I remember back, in December when we won against Portland he had 50+ points!

Only 18 posts left for you guys and you'll get 100 uCash points for each post made after the 30th reply!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hornets been playing pretty well lately

It'll be interesting seeing Dickau vs Telfair

Nawleans: 93
Portland: 91
(Nawleans will play better than the final score indicates)


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets are playing on a regular 1 loss 1 win, this SHOULD be a win
Blazers are decent team, but are really playing bad lately

I dunno, but andersen is injured right?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Derek Anderson is questionable against us with Back Spams! Moreover Damon Stoudamire (Shoulder) and Theo Ratliff (Back) are questionable against us! Nick van Exel (Knee) and Zach Randolph (Knee) won't play against us!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

This should be a good game! 2 of my current favorite players going at it! Richie Frahm and Dan Dickau! 

Hornets 94
Blazers 90


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*New Orleans- 99*
*Portland- 71*
The Hornets are going to own this game. If the Blazers really don't have Derek Anderson, Damon Stoudamire, Theo Ratliff, Nick Van Exel, and Zach Randolph in there starting lineup (and since they are way out of the playoff hunt they won't force any of them to play in pain) then the Hornets will obliterate them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Portland up 8 at the end of the 3rd quarter, come on Hornets!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Portland wins by 9 ...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, bad game of us, a nine point loss vs. the blazers, but they had stoudamire back...But their main man in offense was Shareef Abdur-Rahim who really had a good day!

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room: April 10, 2005*

Postgame Quotes 



> Head Coach *Byron Scott*
> _(on trying to get the ball to Lee Nailon late in the game)_
> We tried to get him in a couple o positions or areas where we know he can be effective. It’s just understanding situations. You go through a lot of trials and tribulations when you have a young group of guys out there because they just don’t understand clock situation, they don’t understand game management. Those are all of the things that we are trying to teach them. In the process, you are going to have some hard times.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Inside the Locker Room: April 10, 2005*



> NOT ENOUGH: The Hornets did not have a starter make a free throw until 1:06 remained in the third quarter when P.J. Brown made two. The Hornets finished the game making 12-of-16.
> 
> LOW SCORING: For the third time in four games, the Hornets were held to 16 points in a quarter. They were outscored 20-16 in the third quarter by the Trail Blazers and trailed 70-60 at the start of the fourth quarter.
> 
> ...


Dickau for MIP??? :yes:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Tough game! Dickau almost had a double double.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

90-81 Portland 

*Results of Guess the Score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - 25, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan - 18, but DQ'd
halfbreed - 20, but DQ'd
supermati - Double DQ'd
rawse - 12, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 13, but DQ'd
B Dizzle - 16, but DQ'd
Pejavlade - 17, but DQ'd
The Future7 - 21, but DQ'd
Theo! - 13, but DQ'd
DanDickau - 13, but DQ'd
X-Factor - 37, but DQ'd

WINNER: Rawse*

:djparty:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

250.00 points donated to rawse successfully! Congrats, and keep up posting in the game threads!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

:cheers: We all thought the Hornets would win!


----------

